# noise coming out of my bottom bracket



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

This is probably a noob question but when I hammer down on my bike it makes a creaking sound. It almost seems like its originating from the bottom bracket. I have a 2008 madone 4.5 and I am a heavy rider coming in at a little over 200lbs. The sound only happens when I am out of the saddle and really powering down. Any bit of advice would help thanks!


----------



## deftones156 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd get your bottom bracket serviced. It's cheap, and it's likely the source of your problem.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

The BB design on the '08 and '09 Madones has a potential problem. Trek has not openly admitted this, but it seems logical since there have been a fair number if complaints and frame replacements due to BB problems. I think it comes from the design feature of having the BB bearings seat directly onto the carbon fiber of the frame (no metal insert or threading for a bearing cup). So if there is any "play" or the BB is not torqued correctly, the bearings wear the CF surface.

Trek is currently shipping "slightly oversized" bearings and then shims as an "quick fix", but once it comes up I think the problem will continue to come up. Time will tell, but I have around 10k miles on mine and am having the BB worked on, again. This time it's shims. Considering the advertisement that Trek has fixed the creaking noise (ie BB) with the 2010 6 series Madones, I'm thinking of selling my '08 5.2 and either getting a new 6 series (since my bike fits me well and climbs like a goat) or jumping ship and going Ti.

YMMV


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the info taking it my LBS where I purchased it from. I will update you on what they say!


----------



## mattfatlander (Feb 7, 2005)

nor_cal_rider said:


> The BB design on the '08 and '09 Madones has a potential problem. Trek has not openly admitted this, but it seems logical since there have been a fair number if complaints and frame replacements due to BB problems. I think it comes from the design feature of having the BB bearings seat directly onto the carbon fiber of the frame (no metal insert or threading for a bearing cup). So if there is any "play" or the BB is not torqued correctly, the bearings wear the CF surface.
> 
> Trek is currently shipping "slightly oversized" bearings and then shims as an "quick fix", but once it comes up I think the problem will continue to come up. Time will tell, but I have around 10k miles on mine and am having the BB worked on, again. This time it's shims. Considering the advertisement that Trek has fixed the creaking noise (ie BB) with the 2010 6 series Madones, I'm thinking of selling my '08 5.2 and either getting a new 6 series (since my bike fits me well and climbs like a goat) or jumping ship and going Ti.
> 
> YMMV


the 4.5 is a traditional thread-in style-this case likely calls for the ol' take it out/clean the threads/grease the threads/reinstall and torque...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

heh... your bearing is probably bad. Same thing happened to my BB. It was like a creak/click every time I got out of the saddle.


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

OP, sorry to dredge up an old thread, but your problem sounds very similar to the one I am trying to sort out. Did you ever determine the cause of your creaking?

My thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216190

Thanks!


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

I pulled out the bottom bracket and regreased it and the problem was solved. If it continues just get a new one they only cost around $20 if you have a warranty still have the shop you bought it from check it out as well.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

my 08 madone 5.2 had the same issue. the sound was driving me nuts but I had the BB serviced in April. talked to the LBS and he thought a new chain would fix it. it didn't. what it ended up being was the rear wheel hub was causing the problem. I put another wheel on the back one day and the creek was gone. I took the hub apart on the problem wheel. cleaned it and re greased and no issues at all since. creek is gone.
i did purchase a new BB but have not replaced the old one yet since the problem seems to be resolved. put like 1500 miles on it since fixing the wheel.


----------

